# Another clipper thread...



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope you all don't mind me asking, again, what type of clipper to buy?

I looked through threads, but I'm confused. I want a clipper to trim belly, bum & pads of feet. What clipper do I buy, what blade do I use and what kind of comb do I need? 

And can I cut her with the clippers, or does the comb protect her skin? (can you tell I've never done this before??? LOL)


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I got a wahl half pint battery-powered trimmer from amazon. Works great for the things you specified! It's small, fits in my hand, no cords to chew, super cheap, and you don't need a comb if you're just shaving down small areas (but it comes with a few if you wanted to just trim an area instead of shave). This isn't the kind of thing that would work to trim the whole body, but is perfect for getting out the hair between toes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Some people just buy a bikini trimmer like at sallies for paws. I bet it would work on bellies too.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks! I will see what I can find!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you just want one for belly, sani and paw pads, you can go with a trimmer. I believe Wahl makes a good cordless one.


----------

